# Tajima Neo Plus TEMX-C1501 For Sale



## brandywine (Sep 7, 2011)

Selling my basically brand new Tajima Neo Plus. It's a 2014 model and has seen very little usage. Comes with all hoops, cap frames, and jacket back table which was $800 extra.
Great machine! Moving and I can't take everything with me....my loss. Asking $14,495 OBO.
Please call 207-223-3918


----------



## BeDazzle (Jan 1, 2012)

Is the machine still available?
Where is it located?
Any software coming with machine?
Did you buy it new? From Hirsch?

Cathy


----------



## brandywine (Sep 7, 2011)

it has sold...thanks


----------



## Thread Breaker (Jun 20, 2015)

does anybody know how to thread a Tajima TEMX-C1501 Neo Plus. It was given to but I don't have any instructions with the machine on How to thread it.
any info gratefully appreciated

Peter


----------

